# First soaps of the new year! Post yours here!



## newbie (Jan 3, 2011)

http://img220.imageshack.us/i/img2455x.jpg/

http://img291.imageshack.us/i/img2457o.jpg/

These are my first soaps of the New Year. On a different thread, someone asked what people's first soaps would be, so I thought I'd post my results. Nothing earth shattering but...

The top one is Fresh Cut Grass on the left and Cool Water on the right. I poured the grass one very thin, very very thin but loved the way the soap moved when I patterned it. I poured it first and then after I did the cool water one, I realized the pattern was sinking- AAAHHHHH it was separating before my eyes! I had to forego the pattern and stirred and stirred in the mold to try to get it to come together. It stayed liquid for a very long time and took FOREVER to harden up- like 2 hours. It  gelled but there is still a bit of oil on the top so I'm going to let it sit for some time and see if it takes some of the oils back up. Doesn't zap though- thankfully.

The bottom link was for my very first soap this year which traced so fast it was like lightning and prompted a lot of internal swearing. It was supposed to be another try at the mantra swirl thing (you'd never guess). I got an orange streak down the middle but it was all very lumpy and then like an idiot, I decided to glop on my accent colors of Cancerian Heat (red) and Midnight train (deep metallic blue)  in lines but they were total chunks by then. I had a tool that allowed me to mix it in throughout the depth of the bar so I just stirred and folded it in a bunch. It was so ugly!!!! It also tanned. It looked like barf. After unmolding, I cut the chunky tops off and lo and behold, it looks okay, just not at all like I intended (or did I SO mean to do that?). It will darken up some but... That's White Lily and Amber.

So what did you make over the weekend? Post a picture on this thread so we can all see!


----------



## Traceyann (Jan 3, 2011)

Wow , I think they all look great, its almost like a lucky dip when you swirl u just never know what you r going to get


----------



## newbie (Jan 3, 2011)

I would never have guessed the barf soap would look even remotely decent, so it was a nice surprise. I was starting to feel like I would be jinxed for the year with 2 of 3 soaps having problems. 

I hope other people will post pictures of their first (or 2nd or 3rd) soaps on this thread! It would be fun to scroll down and see a bunch of everyone's projects! I don't want it to be only a picture of mine.


----------



## Traceyann (Jan 3, 2011)

My first soap was really plain, no colour, no fragrance, just OO & CO, so its a  kinda boring pic lol...but it was made with a friends son in mind as she wanted a very simple soap with nothing added for him ......it was also a lil experiment for me as I didnt know if I could really do this ......am addicted now lol


----------



## soapbuddy (Jan 3, 2011)

Looks good to me!


----------



## newbie (Jan 3, 2011)

Oh come on! Post some pictures no matter if you think it's boring or not! A lot of people, including me, love the look of simple soaps. I didn't mean it as any sort of competitive thing- just a thread where we could easily see and appreciate everyone's labors of their love (for soaping only please).


----------



## cwarren (Jan 3, 2011)

http://img196.imageshack.us/img196/9774/dsc01996np.jpg


http://img508.imageshack.us/img508/6892/dsc01998j.jpg

I had a batch of Drakkar turn out really bad.. it got too thick too quick, so I cut it up and put in other soap..  Dang this smells good!


----------



## pixybratt (Jan 3, 2011)

this is actually my 2nd soap because the first one was a fail


----------



## Traceyann (Jan 3, 2011)

ok since you insisted newbie here is my first eva soap....  







Very plain lol


----------



## Hazel (Jan 3, 2011)

newbie - 

I think your soaps look great! I still can't get a decent swirl and I'm about ready to give up on it. I had already posted pics of my sad looking batches on the First Soap for 2011 thread before I saw your post.

Traceyann - 

I like your soaps.


----------



## newbie (Jan 3, 2011)

I saw yours, Hazel, and was going to ask you to post it over here, too, but it seemed a little bossy. Okay, stick it in over here too! Yours look good! but believe me, I know the frustration of not getting it just as you like it.

See, I like them all- even the "boring" pure and pristine white  

I hope more people put theirs on!!!!!! It's so fun to see what other people make.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 3, 2011)

newbie - 

I know you're saying they look good just out of pity and kindness. Sniff sniff whimper...but I'll accept the compliment.   

I was just disappointed that the Sugar Cookie Brulee turned so dark. I was hoping it would at least stay a light tan but noooo. I'll post the Forbidden Fruit loaf pic here when I get it cut, okay?


----------



## Traceyann (Jan 3, 2011)

Hazel , the first one looked like a really yummy chocolate cake, with mint sprinkles.....


----------



## Hazel (Jan 3, 2011)

Mmm...chocolate mint. Thanks for the suggestion. I'll tell everyone it's chocolate mint even though it smells like cookies.   :wink:  My sister said it looked like fudge. Oh well, it was an experiment and mainly I wanted to see if there was a difference in the lather since this time I used whipping cream for half of the liquid. Also, now I know the FO discolors to a dark brown.


----------



## TaoJonz (Jan 3, 2011)

*ready for sping to be here!*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pureblisse ... 7500368/#/


----------



## newbie (Jan 3, 2011)

Holy cow, Tao! you may have to put up a tutorial on that!!

Hazel, I had to go back and look at your soaps again because I didn't remember seeing anything that bad. I'm not one for making nice comments that I don't mean. I agree- they look like rich chocolate cake or fudge and I've made a few unexpected black/brown soaps myself. I didn't like them at first because they didn't do what I wanted, but now I like them- you don't see too many dark soaps. I couldn't get a good perspective on the forbidden fruit soap so you definitely have to post pics! And just to make you feel not so bad, look at these. This is my grass soap after I restirred in the mold, and then at one end stirred while it was gelling, to see what would happen. It's got a nice layer of oil all over the top. Imagine making that!

http://img233.imageshack.us/i/img2462j.jpg
http://img535.imageshack.us/i/img2461n.jpg
http://img508.imageshack.us/i/img2464c.jpg/

At least yours look edible!


----------



## pixybratt (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: ready for sping to be here!*



			
				TaoJonz said:
			
		

> http://www.flickr.com/photos/pureblissessentials/5317500368/#/



wow those are stunning

*edited bad grammar*


----------



## Hazel (Jan 3, 2011)

TaoJonz -

Cute flower soap! I can't imagine how much time it takes for you to do all your soaps. They're so detailed.

newbie - 

Wow! Yeah, those do look like misbehaving soaps.   You know how it is...you visualize how you want the soap to look and then it doesn't turn out. Big disappointment. But at least both batches smell really good and I'll be thrilled if I get a rich, creamy lather which is what I mainly wanted to achieve. Now I just have to have patience.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jan 4, 2011)

Looks beautiful!  Thanks for sharing your pictures!


----------



## TaoJonz (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks guys!  I'll put a little tutorial if you are interested!


----------



## newbie (Jan 4, 2011)

Interested!!


----------



## Hazel (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm interested but I don't know if I'd have the patience.   

You could PM IanT and see if he could put the tutorial on the SMF Tutorials site.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jan 5, 2011)

TaoJonz said:
			
		

> Thanks guys!  I'll put a little tutorial if you are interested!


  I love tutorials!  Please!


----------



## Hazel (Jan 8, 2011)

newbie -

I said I'd post the cut pic and here it is. I think the colors would have been really pretty if the soap hadn't seized up (Forbidden Fruit FO). I picked out the bars that had the most color on them.


----------



## newbie (Jan 8, 2011)

I think if you slice the chunky tops off it will show the colors off more. It's pretty and pastel! Does it smell really great? IS it your own FO mix?


----------



## Hazel (Jan 8, 2011)

Those are the most colorful bars. It set up so fast that I ended up with cup shaped lumps of soap that I had to mash into the uncolored portion. It's Forbidden Fruit and I think it smells wonderful. Even my sister commented that something smelled really good when she walked into the house. I tried to post the link directly to the page but it only goes to the home page for NG. http://candlepro.com/

Here's NG's description of the scent.



> "A tempting, juicy fragrance arrangement composed of fresh top notes of green apple, red delicious apple, and pineapple; middle notes of tropical peach blossoms, and orchid; all sitting on a fruity, floral musk."



If I hadn't been so ambitious and tried to do a 4 color swirl, I think it would have turned out all right. I'd like to try this FO again and get it into the mold more quickly. Also, I only used .5 oz ppo and it's very strong smelling. This is one FO that you don't need a lot of in the batch. Of course, it might fade in a few months. I set bars back from my batches so it will be interesting to see whether it fades or not.

I'm not worried about the colors. I'm more concerned about how well this recipe will turn out. It's only been curing for a week and I tried a little bit of it. I'm very pleased with it so it's going to be really hard to wait a few more weeks before I can use a bar.

eta: Here's the link to the FO. http://www.naturesgardencandles.com/can ... e-Oil.html


----------



## newbie (Jan 9, 2011)

Was it the FO that caused it to go so fast? I assume it was, but sounds worth it for the scent! I'm just trying my first NG scents and so far they've been great. And looks certainly come secondary to a good recipe!


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jan 9, 2011)

That FO sounds fabulous!


----------



## Hazel (Jan 9, 2011)

newbie - 

I believe it was the FO. The only difference in this batch was I used avocado instead of castor oil. Does avocado accelerate trace?

But everything seemed normal until I added the FO and it went to a thick pudding consistency very quickly. I was mixing the colors in the cups and all the sudden they got really thick. I turned back to the uncolored portion and it looked just like vanilla pudding. I had to glob the soap out of the bowl and it started hardening on the spoon. 

Dragonkaz - 

I really like this scent but other people may not since everyone has different tastes. I recommend it but I do think it's what caused the soap to get thick so quickly. I'm going to try the same recipe again but use a different FO. I plan on buying this scent again and try it in a smaller batch. If it does seize again, then I'll just have to use it in lotions and bath fizzies.


----------



## newbie (Jan 9, 2011)

Or you just use an accelerator for a simple one or MAYBE two color soap. Plumeria from BB really moves soap along so I never plan on anything fancy with that one. I did manage to get a two color soap out of it once, but simple's good and so's the smell!
Thanks for the rec on the FO!


----------



## Hazel (Jan 9, 2011)

I think I would have been okay if I had kept it simple or even if I had only attempted 2 colors. Also, I think it would have worked if I had taken soap out, colored it, added the FO to the uncolored portion and and then poured all of it into the mold. Well, I learned my lesson so next time I'll be prepared.


----------



## KD (Jan 9, 2011)

These are two soaps fresh out of my new Soaphutch mold.  The purple is Bulgarian Lavender, colored with Pop Mica, and the green one is Sea Moss, colored with BC green, glacial clay.  They are both goat's milk soaps.  Hopefully, I have figured out imageshack.

http://img291.imageshack.us/i/img3458n.jpg/

http://img696.imageshack.us/i/img3452lv.jpg/


----------



## Hazel (Jan 9, 2011)

Those look fantastic! I'm turning sea moss green in envy of your lovely soaps.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jan 10, 2011)

KD they both look fantastic!  I especially love the purple colouring ... it looks amazing!


----------

